# Building the Team Radio Shack Trek Madone



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Putting the decals on looks overly complicated  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDjg3qpaQs


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*1:50*

Slow motion point to the diagram is gangster.

.....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never been into Trek's very much, but I believe I am one of the few people on these forums that really likes the paint job on the Radioshack bikes. I think they look good.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Will they be using a Radio Shack bike computer the size of a cinderblock?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> Slow motion point to the diagram is gangster.
> 
> .....


He's saying "Dayum. WTF was this idiot thinking when they designed this?"


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> I've never been into Trek's very much, but I believe I am one of the few people on these forums that really likes the paint job on the Radioshack bikes. I think they look good.


The paint job is fine. It is the 5 extra lbs of decals that ruin it and make it a rolling monstrosity.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> Will they be using a Radio Shack bike computer the size of a cinderblock?


It'll say "Tandy" on it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> It'll say "Tandy" on it.


Wow, Tandy. That takes me back a while. At least they'll have their choice of a green or orange monitor.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

I do not find the decal appealing at all. Some other issues bother me also 1. Oval steerer tube 2. Thinner layers of carbon (using thinner resin?) 3. Internal routing of the drailleur cables 4. New way of attaching the tubes (seat tube to top tube , top tube to head tube etc.). Frame is lighter and if you believe the sales hype it is better. Basicly I am not a Trek person. It sound strange - I tell my clients that Trek makes good bikes ( I believe that there are no bad frames/bikes on the open market - there are bikes that you can afford and bikes that you can not afford) but I have never owned anything from Trek and there is a good chance that I will never own a Trek bike. With this new color/decal style I am sure I wont own a 2010 model.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

The paint on the bike is great, its all those dumb decals. They just need to have the "one" red radio shack R on the front; thats it.


----------



## jwgd (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Wow, Tandy. That takes me back a while. At least they'll have their choice of a green or orange monitor.


Naw, they're going to rock the "old school" gray ones.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Decorating the Team Radio Shack Trek Madone


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

tlc4bikes said:


> I do not find the decal appealing at all. Some other issues bother me also 1. Oval steerer tube 2. Thinner layers of carbon (using thinner resin?) 3. Internal routing of the drailleur cables 4. New way of attaching the tubes (seat tube to top tube , top tube to head tube etc.). Frame is lighter and if you believe the sales hype it is better. Basicly I am not a Trek person. It sound strange - I tell my clients that Trek makes good bikes ( I believe that there are no bad frames/bikes on the open market - there are bikes that you can afford and bikes that you can not afford) but I have never owned anything from Trek and there is a good chance that I will never own a Trek bike. With this new color/decal style I am sure I wont own a 2010 model.


Ride a 2010 6-series sometime if you get a chance, they are really great riding frames(definitely better then the last gen frame) and FWIW, with P1 it can be painted any number of ways so you wouldn't be a rolling billboard.


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

damb!!!!that puts nascar to shame


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> I've never been into Trek's very much, but I believe I am one of the few people on these forums that really likes the paint job on the Radioshack bikes. I think they look good.


I like them too. Nice to see something different.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Hopefully their team kits will have the same look. From what I've seen Lance wearing the kits are very uninspiring. Could be because all they have on them is the Radio Shack logo, while other teams have various sponsors.


----------



## 72guy (Nov 18, 2009)

davidka said:


> Ride a 2010 6-series sometime if you get a chance, they are really great riding frames(definitely better then the last gen frame) and FWIW, with P1 it can be painted any number of ways so you wouldn't be a rolling billboard.


Lovin' mine


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Hopefully their team kits will have the same look. From what I've seen Lance wearing the kits are very uninspiring. Could be because all they have on them is the Radio Shack logo, while other teams have various sponsors.


Look harder.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

72guy said:


> Lovin' mine


Boooooooriiiiing....


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the first I've seen of those radioshack bikes, and I've gotta say, me likey.

They're edgy. They do well with that (R) logo. I'm impressed, Trek's schemes usually fall flat.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I liked the Livestrong, "double Trek" on the downtube, and the big red "R" at the steerer.
The Nissan logo can stay, but the array of "R's, the stripes, and the grey color can get lost. Should've been all black.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I would shoot myself if I had that job. It must take forever to finish all the team bikes, peeling off little pieces of off-centered Rs all day.


----------

